# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  New 7mm08 Remmington on target

## Dundee

Just recently purchased this beauty. :Cool: 



Got the beauty zeroed in and I have no bipod or range finder so it was just awesome shooting. :Grin: 

First target on the hill



One shot then inspect target

Just guessing 100 metres then fired two more rounds just resting on the quad seat with the rifle.


Pretty happy with that group.So I tryed a longer distance.

Possum trapper joined me at plate shoot. Neckshot cheers for the hunk of steel. :Thumbsup: 

This was my shooting position the plate is on the second hill follow the tyre tracks and you can see it,bit of greyish metal below the hill.


Now the pic zoomed in.


Two shots away and ping ping followed the boom boom and could clearly see the plate move and here the ping with the pelter grade 5 muffs on.


You members are probably thinking what the fark, that plate,its got holes in it.  Yes its not as savvy as your hard barstard gong plates but Neckshot figured if i can't hear the ping on the steel it went right through the holes...now thats accurracy right there cheers again Neckshot :Thumbsup: 


This is at the plate looking back to the shooting position

Now same pic just zoomed in a bit and the black gun bag is on the hill.


Very happy with this rifle got a little video footage might get added one day. Possum trapper pinged the plate also and got a little bit of scope eye but the ping at that distance was a buzz for us anyway.


Got it sorted a hunting we will go.  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

Cool mate, real cool, down docking in the next few weeks  ill flick ya txt and well go chase a moose.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## madjon_

That's pretty good :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

I better call in to confirm that distance with a few shots :ORLY:  :Thumbsup:  awesome Dundee,remeber they don't leave much bunny behind those bigger bullets.

----------


## falconhell

good shit  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

Sweet rig Dundee, nice one mate!

----------


## Gibo

Nice Dundee!

----------


## gadgetman

A bugger it's shooting like that Dundee, ... for the tasty critters that is.  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

A wee clip of possum trapper with the scope kissing his head :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Nah I missed the scope eye clip  :Pissed Off: that shot didn't hit his scone bugger

----------


## P38

Looks like it's easily shooting "Minute of Deer" Dundee.

Time to get out in the bush with your boys and "Blood It In" in the manner to which it deserves.

Tell Possum Trapper to watch out for the Scope especially when shooting up hill as it gets bloody hard to see anything through your scope when you suddenly have copious amounts of warm blood streaming into your shooting eye. 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Yea got ya P38 he did git a smack to his scone last night but that wasn't the shot unfortunately I missed the video clip of that.

The one that smacked his scone was the shot that hit the plate and PT had the plate shoot on video but we missed the clip to the head.

Nothing serious just a bump but fark it was funny where I was standing. :Grin:

----------


## thomas

What made you choose the Remington over say a tikka t3 or similar?

----------


## Tarrbaby

now that its sighted in, time for some 300yd bunnies/hares  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> What made you choose the Remington over say a tikka t3 or similar?


It just felt bloody good coming up too the shoulder,I did look at a tikka thou.

----------


## Dundee

> now that its sighted in, time for some 300yd bunnies/hares


Yeah will definitely give it a go :Wink:

----------


## geezejonesy

fill  a few of them empty castle point cans full of water and hang em around the farm  as targets 

love the explosion of them when hit at high velocity

 @Dundee   hell just got to the liquor outlet and use the full ones ... its only castle point ffs   :Psmiley:  lol

----------


## Gibo

> @Geezejonsey
> Attachment 15910


Oh no @Dundee you sent that to Gee not @geezejonesy

----------


## Dundee

A fark it now Gee got two mentions      jonsey

----------


## Dundee

Got a few vids too sort out. Unfortunately when my camera was handed to Neckshot  when PT and I hit the plate with the rifles it was set on pic not vid. More pics and vids to come be patient. :Grin: 

Here is possum trapper hitting the plate with my new 7mm08 Remmington while I had the camera.

----------


## mrs dundee

Good shot my son.

----------


## Dundee

Possum trapper hits plate with the 7mm08 Remmington then Neckshot bangs it with the .260

----------


## veitnamcam

Good shooting off the elbows :thumbup:

----------


## geezejonesy

top stuff  lads

----------


## Neckshot

> Got a few vids too sort out. Unfortunately when my camera was handed to Neckshot  when PT and I hit the plate with the rifles it was set on pic not vid. More pics and vids to come be patient.
> 
> Here is possum trapper hitting the plate with my new 7mm08 Remmington while I had the camera.


Ooh shit sorry mate that would of been good footage!,camera muppet. I owe you for that.Cheers for the shoot my goal now is to drive my little hunting/work hack up to the top :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

Good shooting lads :Cool: 
Now see you all next sunday :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Here is what suppose to be great footage :Psmiley: 
Ya fucked that up camera man :Wtfsmilie: 


The range


And plate

----------


## Toby

Blown the chain off yet?

----------


## rookiesniper

Bloody good idea using old cutting edges mate!y ddnt i think of that,ive been doing alot of those lately and been throwing them away!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bloody good idea using old cutting edges mate!y ddnt i think of that,ive been doing alot of those lately and been throwing them away!


Duh  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## rookiesniper

Hahaha smartass

----------


## Rushy

How did I miss this thread?  Well done Dundee. Is that the first time PT has been scoped?

----------


## Dundee

> How did I miss this thread?  Well done Dundee. Is that the first time PT has been scoped?


I scoped the bugger a few times when he was smaller than me :Yuush:

----------


## Dundee

Neckshot,Possum trapper, and I shot at more gongs (plates) today.At a mates farm.

First plate was shot from this distance.

The same position is where the quad is,this is zoomed in a lot.


Here is the plate zoomed in from our next shooting position just out of the shade of the pine trees.

Neckshot getting ready from here and our mate did a standing shot and hit the plate from this distance :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

I came home and let the 7mm08 cool down a bit before the cobwebs settled and had a 3 shot session on my 4 by 12 plate that  @<u><a href="http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/member.php?u=901" target="_blank">Neckshot</a></u> gave me.
The first shot with the camera on auto as I didn't have the useless  @<u><a href="http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/member.php?u=901" target="_blank">Neckshot</a></u> videoing this time :Psmiley:  All good mate :Wink: 




Then I did a double but the first shot went through the hole in the plate :Wtfsmilie: 




The results I'm happy with that :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MattyP

Nice. What's the distance at your mates farm? 400-500m??

----------


## Rushy

Dundee carry on like that and you will have to change your name to Steelkilla

----------


## Dundee

> Nice. What's the distance at your mates farm? 400-500m??


We got out to 400 and our mate did the standing shot at 330

----------


## kiwi39

Standing at 330 .. thats exceptional ...

----------


## gadgetman

Good shooting

----------


## Dundee

More than happy with my 7mm08 took it to the run off to kill a hogget.
Shot from here :Grin: 


And the result :Grin:  :Thumbsup: 


Certainly is easy to tame mad hoggets from a long distance :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Great shot Dundee

----------


## Rushy

> More than happy with my 7mm08 took it to the run off to kill a hogget.
> Shot from here
> Attachment 16359
> 
> And the result
> Attachment 16360
> 
> Certainly is easy to tame mad hoggets from a long distance


Good shooting.  Name change to Dead Eye Dundee I think.

----------


## kiwi39

Nice shot @Dundee

----------


## gadgetman

Hmmm, ... do you think it's effective Dundee?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

It certainly is,those hoggets are bloody mad if I got any closer they would of been over the hill.

----------


## Bill999

Id be mad if I had a hair cut like that too

----------


## JoshC

All that practice with the .22 and shooting hares all the time is paying off Dundee. Excellent stuff!

Whenever I kill a mutton for the freezer, I always opt for the big gun too. Just because I can.

----------


## distant stalker

Careful not to shoot them from too far away, hawkes will be at them before you get there otherwise... .

----------


## Gibo

> Careful not to shoot them from too far away, hawkes will be at them before you get there otherwise... .


Whero ones

----------


## Dundee

Few more shots with @sean dundee @possum trapper, @falconhell, @Geezejonsey and myself.

----------


## Rushy

Looks like fun Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Yea bloody fun day with my boys and the naki lads. :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

Thats bloody good shooting on that Hogget Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Cuppla last vids from the weekend with @geezejonesy and @possum trapper :Grin:  @falconhell
 @geezejonesy  Hit!! 



possum trapper  Missed!! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## seandundee

You cant really see the gong plate in the video, it was fun tho i had a shot with the 308 and the 223

----------


## Dundee

Took the 7mm08 Remington for a wander tonight as she has been caged up since last weekend. :Grin: 

Had possum trapper with me as spotting scope. :ORLY: 

He spotted two animals just down and to the right of the two skinny trees. :ORLY: 


I layed down on the bank and let the 7mm08 do the business once I squeezed the trigger.

SHOT! This is zoomed in from same shooting position. And the white fluff to the right of the stump was the target.


Back down the track and up the other side to investigate. :Yuush: How I found it.


Nice clean kill...............Now if you don't like blood and gutz fark off now cause you on the wrong website. :Grin:  :Thumbsup: 

Turn it over  :Yuush:  7mm08 gutz it too at that distance :Cool: 


The shot was fired from half way up this track. :Have A Nice Day: 


This 7mm08 Remmy Rulz!!!! :Yuush:  :Grin:

----------


## seandundee

that is one messy hare

----------


## geezejonesy

Npt roasting that one @Dundee

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Got another date tomorrow with the 7mm08 Remmy :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Very nice Dundee. Looks like you might have just winged that one.  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Just one side gadgetman no room for error tomorrow :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

I don't understand how a man can feel so passionate about a rifle Dundee.  Ha ha ha ha

How much has your cost per kill gone up ?

----------


## Dundee

> I don't understand how a man can feel so passionate about a rifle Dundee.  Ha ha ha ha
> 
> How much has your cost per kill gone up ?


Its not about cost it is all about pleasure :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Its not about cost it is all about pleasure


Ha ha ha ha that is the motto up on K Road.

----------


## Dundee

Took the bottom one out from here. :Yuush:  :Grin: 


The 7mm pill dropped him on the spot :Grin: 

No damage to the meat :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Classic Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

I might have a go at steel again cause it shot a bit to the right from here this morning. :Grin: 

But it killed it :Grin:  :Omg:

----------


## Toby

She makes a mess alright. Good shooting

----------


## Dundee

8 to go,gonna beat the poachers this year as they flogged 4 in one night this time last year.....BASTARDS

But I have this on the road gate now :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Just to be sure I fired two more rounds at @Neckshots  plate that he gave from 200 as I'm going to sniper another tomorrow. :Grin: 


Far Canal photo bombed by the dog ya mongrel :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

Nah go the hound !! Shot, dawg !!

----------


## Dundee

One more bites the 7mm08 pill

A little closer this time :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Boring!!! Go get a deer with it!  :Zomg:

----------


## Rushy

> One more bites the 7mm08 pillAttachment 17672
> 
> A little closer this time
> Attachment 17673


Aren't you getting sick of hoggett?

----------


## Dundee

Getting sick of butchering them,5 to go.

----------


## Dundee

> Boring!!! Go get a deer with it!


Don't think we have even seen a rabbit or a target from  @Gibo

Have had a few deer featured in the "here and now" thread and some in the "magazine" threads.

House freezers full of venison won't fit another in there :Grin:  or mutton

----------


## Neckshot

> Don't think we have even seen a rabbit or a target from  @Gibo
> 
> Have had a few deer featured in the "here and now" thread and some in the "magazine" threads.
> 
> House freezers full of venison won't fit another in there or mutton


I'll bring a ten" around to waste some ammo on :Grin: 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> I'll bring a ten" around to waste some ammo on
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


And an 18 pack when we finished :Cool:

----------


## Gibo

> Don't think we have even seen a rabbit or a target from  @Gibo
> 
> Have had a few deer featured in the "here and now" thread and some in the "magazine" threads.
> 
> House freezers full of venison won't fit another in there or mutton


Never said you dont get deer.

----------


## Dundee

Using new brand of ammo now have to re site in the remmy. When ya get back Neckers another plate shoot is on. :Have A Nice Day: 

Had a crack at the plate with .22 at 50metres  2 shots happy with that :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nibblet

Run out of hoggarts to shoot yet? 
That's a pretty good group?  5 shot group I hope?  :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

> Run out of hoggarts to shoot yet? 
> That's a pretty good group?  5 shot group I hope?



Only two shots Nibblet,5 hoggets to go :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet

Haha sweet no shortage of meat. Bit harder to shag when they are dead though?

----------


## Dundee

> Haha sweet no shortage of meat. Bit harder to shag when they are dead though?


Ya gotta get em while they warm :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

> Haha sweet no shortage of meat. Bit harder to shag when they are dead though?


They don't kick as much :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

A couple of adjustments made at 200metres now its dead on. Ready for BBQ in the bush. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Go get em Dundee.

----------


## BRADS

Have fun :Have A Nice Day: 
Windy down there?

----------


## Dundee

> Have fun
> Windy down there?


Yeah a bit gusty,you get a thunderstorm last night?

----------


## BRADS

Na nothing here, getting warm and dry, kinda good actually

----------


## Dundee

It missed us again but the top catchments of the Manawatu  River got it.

----------


## seandundee

Here's a video i put together of dundee shooting
100 - 200 meter shoot (Dundee with the 7mm08) - YouTube

----------


## Rushy

Cool Sean. Have a happy new year.

----------


## seandundee

> Cool Sean. Have a happy new year.


You to Rushy

----------


## Dundee

I changed ammo not by choice as the stock has run out. I was using this.


But had to re zero my 7mm08 when I purchased this expensive ammo.


Not complaining thou as it is now zeroed in at 200

The first shots were fired at this sack I had stretched out with two standards from here. :Have A Nice Day: 


Next pic is zoomed in a little.


So after a few shots at this sack


I fired 3 off from 200 the first hit. :Grin: 

The second :Have A Nice Day: 

And the third shot all hit  @Neckshots old plate from 200 :Cool: 

I might give the scope 1 click to the right before the next animal falls over tomorrow. :Grin: 

I have no bipod for this rifle and no gadgets to read the winds so again are very happy with the remmy 7mm08. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

You are a real rootin tootin cow boy Dundee

----------


## Dundee

A couple to go so seen it was a little cooler today I snipered another from here,and yes the paddock behind the hedge was checked first. :Wink: 

Mrs Dundee took the quad and rifle I took the tractor. :Wtfsmilie: 
I still bled it but don't think it was necessary :Grin: 

The blood on the side is just where the head was resting when it fell. :Have A Nice Day: 
Back at the shed closer inspection.And I do respect these animals when there on my dinner plate. :Ka Boom: 

This would be the biggest hogget I have ever killed,I was swinging off the pulley to get it off the ground. :Zomg: 

Job done this man deserves a beer :Beer:

----------


## Toby

Good shot Dundee,

----------


## BRADS

That hogget is massive mate :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee if you need a hand to eat that, who you gonna call?

----------


## veitnamcam

> That hogget is massive mate


Na Dundee is just small :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Na Dundee is just small


That two :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee if you need a hand to eat that, who you gonna call?


Roast busters :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Roast busters


Ah so you got it. Well done.

----------


## nor-west

Yum yum can't find a hogget anywhere in the shops, just bloody lamb, used to cost me 20$ for a whole hogget, kill and dress yourself from Rotomanu in the good old days  :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

> Yum yum can't find a hogget anywhere in the shops, just bloody lamb, used to cost me 20$ for a whole hogget, kill and dress yourself from Rotomanu in the good old days


Can't complain really as our little block of land I kill all the hoggets.PM possum trapper he has a few of this years lambs on the market and they a big fukas :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Run out of hoggarts to shoot yet? 
> That's a pretty good group?  5 shot group I hope?


Last hogget fell over today :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

> Can't complain really as our little block of land I kill all the hoggets.PM possum trapper he has a few of this years lambs on the market and they a big fukas


Do that Jeff. I will go you halves. Am happy to go up and butcher it.

----------


## Dundee

Just put a few rounds thru at the sack at 200 yards.

Then two rounds at the plate from 200 yards.
First shot :Grin: 

Second shot :Have A Nice Day: 

Was happy with the second shot which was followed by a cloud of blue mist as the shrapnel exploded the can :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Willie

> Just recently purchased this beauty.
> 
> Attachment 15854Attachment 15855
> 
> Got the beauty zeroed in and I have no bipod or range finder so it was just awesome shooting.
> 
> First target on the hill
> 
> Attachment 15856
> ...


You sir have a remington 700with synthetic stock and how do i know that, well snap! Good idea to check the barrel is free floating otherwise tends to throw some shots off.

----------


## Willie

> It just felt bloody good coming up too the shoulder,I did look at a tikka thou.


Same thing, comes up a treat!

----------


## Dundee

Pretty happy @Willie might get some more spray cans and leave beside the plate it was a cool sound and site with the "ding" and the can exploding into a cloud of blue mist as the plate was hit.  Would look good on video.

Off to Snee Road tomorrow. :Cool:

----------


## Willie

good hunting young sir!

----------


## Willie

Oh and try hornady sst's mine loves the damn things. Coreloct do a fine job of putting the wee critter on the ground though.

----------


## Dundee

Please: no one call me Sir, I work for a living :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Using coreloct now 4 rounds to take hunting if the plan falls into place. Farming first.; Then 6 rounds left but I'm happy with the accuracy. No fancy scope,with dial up and I don't have wind measures or a fancy phone with apps. Keep it simple. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Willie

> Using coreloct now 4 rounds to take hunting if the plan falls into place. Farming first.; Then 6 rounds left but I'm happy with the accuracy. No fancy scope,with dial up and I don't have wind measures or a fancy phone with apps. Keep it simple.


Just be aware coreloct were below par. Like kangaroo rounds.  Once i had throwin some other round through  it. Happy to let you throw some others through it just come to muckos

----------


## Dundee

> Just be aware coreloct were below par. Like kangaroo rounds.  Once i had throwin some other round through  it. Happy to let you throw some others through it just come to muckos


Thanks for the offer but I'm grounded. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sakokid

Yip that will do the trick nicely. Wot more could u want. Excellent caliber, good choice.

----------


## Willie

> Looks like your getting much better performance out of the stock handle than I am on my .308, I swapped out the Shitty Plastic Stock for a HS precision with the ali bedding block and walah instant 1/2" groups.  Looking and sniffing for an economic alternative now, might need to have a look at Boyds...


Check the pressure points along the barrel and set it free floating. Same happened to mine until i took some sandpaper to it. Now doing just damn fine.

----------

